# Any experiences of Veolia customer service?



## EuroTrash

My commune used to have SAUR as its water provider. SAUR were always fine to deal with, I liked them.
From 1 Jan this year the commune switched to Veolia. The mairie put a notice about it in everybody's letterbox, along with a form to fill in and send to Veolia with your RIB if you wanted to pay by prelevement.
I sent the form back, because I prefer to pay by prelevement in any case and specially in this case because apparently Veolia bill twice a year, so I figured that the first bill will be arriving June/July when I won't be at home to receive it and pay it. I also asked in my letter if they could contact me by email and let me know my customer number so I could set up an online account.
I heard nothing and last Monday, 20th June, I decided I'd better try and get in touch with them to check they have actually received my form and processed it and set up the prelevement. 
I tried ringing them loads of times but you never get through, so decided to message them. Their website is a bit cr4p because you type a message and press Send, and all that happens is that the message screen goes away and you don't know whether the message got sent or not. So I sent it again, and I still wasn't sure. Then a couple of minutes later two emails came through confirming receipt of my message, with two different reference numbers, so they actually got it twice.
Heard nothing for a week, and earlier this evening I got six automated emails from Veolia apologising for not having dealt with my query yet. Three emails for each reference number.
It's a good job I stopped after two messages, if I'd sent a third they would no doubt have have sent me nine emails.

Are Veolia generally hopeless, or have I started off with an unusually bad experience?


----------



## conky2

Hopeless ET . Give up now. My name begins David Patrick, but they have me down as Patrick David. So I can't use their bill as a justificatif. Spent best part of 9 years trying to get it changed. Just open another bottle of plonk.


----------



## Clic Clac

EuroTrash said:


> a couple of minutes later two emails came through confirming receipt of my message, with *two different reference numbers*, so they actually got it twice.


I've got a Tenner here that says ET is going to get two bills. 🙈😅


----------



## ko12

EuroTrash said:


> Are Veolia generally hopeless, or have I started off with an unusually bad experience?


In our experience, yes. Utterly hopeless. Our espace personnel has no factures since May 2020 (3 have been received by post since then and paid by prélèvement). My last contact with them (phoned a few weeks ago) and they had nothing useful to say about why the last 3 factures were missing from their web site, or even about when we might be receiving our next bill. That's similar to when I had previously phoned them (about two years ago) trying to establish payment by prélèvement.


----------



## EuroTrash

Well that seems to have answered my question, I know to cover my back. Thanks.


----------



## EuroTrash

Blow me down with a feather.
Today, two months almost to the day since I contacted them, I had an email back from Veolia.
Very businesslike, very courteous, answered my question (though I have yet to check that they gave the right answer but I assume they did). If it wasn't for the fact it took them two months to get round to it I would say it was good customer service.


----------

